# Slingshot Crossbow With Rollers ||Danny0663



## Danny0663

Thought i would share a slingshot crossbow i made today,
Basicly consists the same trigger design as JS's crossbow with the addition of rollers that uses tubes instead of flatbands.

I've always wanted to build one, one typical day on the slingshot forum chat, couple of members and i had a conversation on benefits on roller functions and such on slingshots
and after learning and noticing the performance myself. I finally decided to make one with long fork extentions mounted on a slingshot crossbow using Dankung tubes as my primary.

The intial build itself was easy with common household tools.
Materials was very minimal also.
L.Q plywood
Aluminium flats/tubes
Mild steel bolts/SS bolts
Nuts and screws.

The nylon rollers i brought was from the hardware store used in sliding doors which is 32mm dia, depending on the rollers you get.
Out of the package the rollers are somewhat stiff, however a quick burst of silicone spray did wonders. Not bad for $6 for a pair and suits the tubes very well indeed.

The performance increase is noticeable, however i'm not to sure on the consistency/accuracy in these early stages.
A pair of guards infront of the fork to stop the tubes coming off while releasing the pouch will be needed.
Simple stock would be nice also









However this thing is a blast to shoot with, and was equally fun to experiment with something different.

*Check out Haken's slingshot crossbow pistol* : http://slingshotforu...618#entry140618
*Hrawks slingshot crossbow: http://slingshotforu...gun-with-plans/*
*If you want some more inspirations check some of JS vids on slingshot rollers, they are quite worth to watch.*








The Nylon rollers bolted down to the SS bolts
































































There is room for improvement, suggestions/criticism is most welcome.


----------



## e~shot

Good job Danny, any videos ?


----------



## quarterinmynose

nice work!


----------



## Jesus Freak

Very nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## Scrambler84

Very nice work like the trigger on it post a Video look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## M.J

OH YEAH!
That's awesome. What size are the tubes?
Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## MrTriscuit

I bet that packs a punch! I saw a vid from joerg with rollers like that and he explained there is no slack in te rubber so you get max power!


----------



## Danny0663

I might be able to whip a quick vid showing the process of loading, shooting etc.



> there is no slack in te rubber so you get max power!


Yep, no dead play un-like conventional slingshots.
If i remember correctly, ZDP-189 entered a blog entry on rollers or something similar.



> [What size are the tubes?


1745? not to sure.









Thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork

This is awesome. I kind of want to make one.


----------



## Dayhiker

One of the most ambitious projects we've seen in a while. Very well executed. I hope you will make a video of this piece in action.


----------



## Charles

Good design. With the rollers, you get the full utilization of the length of the device when you draw. So the length over which the ammo is accelerated is greater, which will give you higher velocity. Now you just need to figure out a sighting arrangement. Either a cheap scope suitable for an airgun or a red dot sight would do, mounted behind the ammo retention device.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot

great job, danny boy- mynah birds beware


----------



## Rico Suave

¡Toma!


----------

